# Help with Trip Planning please



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm finally making my way over (May) for some on the ground research (considering a permanent move) and hopefully enjoy myself too.

I'm planning for 2 weeks or just over in Portugal.
Starting in the Algarve, up to the Silver Coast area, finish in Porto.
Points of interest are.. Algarve (Tavira, Faro, Lagos, Portimao maybe Silves and Loule, then up to Silver Coast area (lots of towns to see.. Caldas de Rainha, Ourem, Leira, Coimbra, and a few villages like Tomar and some coastal areas), and finish in Porto.

My rough plan is to rent a car for much or all of the trip. (Pricey, but I can't figure out a way to get everywhere without a ton of hassle)
- Setup in the Algarve (maybe Lagos), then do day trips to all the areas of interest.
- Then move camp to the Silver Coast (maybe Coimbra) to explore those areas to the south. 
- Finish in Porto for maybe a week, just checking out the city.

If anyone would like to throw me some places to check out, such as nice medium sized towns I might want to live in, cheap but clean and safe Hotels, parks/hiking, scenic/outdoor, museums, markets, restaurants even, etc. it would be a big help.


Thank you in advance! All help and comments will be appreciated.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

I can help in the Algarve and maybe on up the coast a bit. We have a house in the Algarve that we now use for holidays and in which I lived for several years. Is this a retirement move? Do you have a spouse or children? Are you financially set or will you have to make a living? All these things will impact where you settle.

I would suggest staying more central in the Algarve as Lagos is fairly far west and it will be a hike to get to Tavira etc. Some areas to check out are moving from west to east:
1)Burgau and Salema, nice* little *towns but colder than the rest of the Algarve due to the winds.
2)Lagos, a bit bigger city but colder than the rest of the Algarve due to the winds.
3) Alvor, nice beaches, decent restaurants, not too touristy
4) Carvoeiro and Ferragudo - nice off season but a bit touristy otherwise.
5) Silves - not on the coast, but a sweet little town with some well priced properties. 
6) Tavira - quiet, a bit behind in tourist development (which is no bad thing)

Monchique is gorgeous if you like 'mountains'.

Moving up the coast I would suggest looking at the Sines area.

All along the southern coast is a scenic hiking trail that we hike almost every day we are in the area. Wonderful for running, walking the dogs etc. We love walking the trails and trying all of the beach restaurants. Rei dos Praias in Caneiros is good, but a bit spendy. One beach west of that (Pintadinha) is a beach restaurant that is inexpensive and excellent (though not posh). 

For a car rental, you can check with YOR cars or Economy Car Rentals.com Cheap Car Rental Rates. For economy, read the fine print carefully. They are very cheap, but if you read carefully, you can find some good deals.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Re Silver Coast and North I would suggest you need to plan your trip working progressively North, if as you say Coimbra you'd need to travel south again, to view a lot of places you've already passed better to start at Caldas then Tomar, then Coimbra then Porto, with a couple of weeks not really enough time for hiking, what exactly are you looking for as your covering very different areas with different benefits?


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks guys.

I work online, in my 30's, single.
I don't think I can go with too small a town/village even though I have the option if there is decent internet available.

This is meant as a very broad trip to check out as many of my areas of interest as possible. Even just a day trip covering two or even three places might be enough for some on my list. Others I'd like to stay in for a few days such as Porto and likely also Coimbra.
I do not want to get hotels in all the places on my list. I'm leaning to the larger towns for hotels since the hotel and immediate area will likely be better equipped.

I'll likely be renting a car for the entire trip so I can get around without much trouble to all these places.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Your other option to hotels is private B&B and Residencia's, most these days will also have wi-fi.

Sure that if you give some idea as to what's on your list then you might be able to get some of the definite No's so you can concentrate on the possibles


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Simply,

My husband and I are moving to the Silvercoast later this year. We're going to be by the Obidos lagoon. Plenty of bike and hiking paths in the area, about 6k from Caldas da Rainha and an hour from Lisbon. We like the vegetation in this part of the country, as well as the history. 

Car does offer the greatest flexibility. With the distance you are covering the toll roads are good way to cover the long stretches (though a bit pricey). It may be an idea to rent the Via Verde transponder, some of the rental company's now offer them.

Best of luck and have a great trip.

Ana


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks Ana. Sounds like a great location. Best of luck! I'm leaning to this area or maybe Oporto.
I just wish the weather was a bit more like the Algarve up there.


One pretty specific question I'm trying to figure out that I could use some help with.

If you had to stay in one of these towns Caldas, Coimbra, Leiria, Ourem, etc. (One of the larger towns in the silver coast area)
Which would you choose as a good Hotel home base for a few days?

I'll be doing day trips to Tomar, Nazare and other smaller towns as well as those larger towns above.

Thanks again.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't usually stay in hotels, I rent self catering apartments. I think TripAdvisor is a useful resource when looking for hotels and B&Bs. If you want to treat yourself to luxury, the Pousada in Viana do Caselo is awesome - I stayed there once and it's a memory I still smile at (my grandmother went there on her honeymoon).
Hotel in Viana do Castelo | Pousada de Viana do Castelo 

I'm looking forward to visiting Oporto, I can see why you would find it attractive. I have never been, but I am tempted by the pictures I see online. Coimbra, an old university town, my great grandfather studied medicine there and was roommates with Egas Moniz, ah memories and family stories. I'm rambling, it's my birthday and I've just returned from festivities and feeling a bit happy and sentimental, thinking about all these cities that I look forward to visiting. 

Enjoy your trip and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Simple.

The weather in the silver coast region is generally only 2c under that of the Algarve and in the summer months this can be a blessing. 

The coastal area can suffer from the Atlantic mist coming in in summer.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

simply said:


> Thanks Ana. Sounds like a great location. Best of luck! I'm leaning to this area or maybe Oporto.
> I just wish the weather was a bit more like the Algarve up there.
> 
> 
> ...


Go to Booking.com: 291,745 hotels worldwide. 18+ million hotel reviews. for the best hotel deals - they can often get you better deals than going direct to the horels' own websites.

Make sure you have an International Driving Permit if you want to rent a car but make sure, if you buy through an online site that it is an International Driving Permit not some other name which are either rip-offs or illegal. Normally the only legal outlet for an IDP is the main motoring organisation, in the case of Canada this will be the Canadian Automobile Association see 
International Driving Permits and Carnet de Passage
for more info


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No need with a USA driving Licence, can be used in Portugal for up to 6 months
Advice from Embassy
"If you are a temporary visitor in Portugal, you may drive with a valid U.S. (State) driver's license up to a period of six months. In addition to having your U.S. driver’s license, visitors are advised (but not required) to carry an International Driving Permit, or attach a Portuguese translation to their U.S. driver's license."


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I have never needed an International Drivers permit, they accept my Canadian one. This includes the rental companies that request the international permit on the website (I did contact them in advance to confirm that my Canadian permit would be accepted). 

Agree with the Booking.com - have used it a few times, quite good. I like trip advisor for the reviews as well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

anapedrosa said:


> I have never needed an International Drivers permit, they accept my Canadian one. This includes the rental companies that request the international permit on the website (I did contact them in advance to confirm that my Canadian permit would be accepted).
> 
> Agree with the Booking.com - have used it a few times, quite good. I like trip advisor for the reviews as well.


For a mere Can$ 10 an IDP would seem to be a good value insurance in case you come up againts somebody who doesn't accept your Canadian Licence


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> For a mere Can$ 10 an IDP would seem to be a good value insurance in case you come up againts somebody who doesn't accept your Canadian Licence


My parents have been driving in Portugal in the winter for 30+ years without ever needing one. It's not really the 10 - it's the 'one more item on the list' for something that has never been identified in Portugal as required. The web sites that say you need it are UK based. I actually don't know of any of my family or friends ever getting the Int'l license, but everyone has to feel comfortable with their own choices.


----------

